# Best wood pellets



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

just picked up a Traeger Texas 34 Elite from Academy for a smokin deal. Just curious what yalls choice is for wood pellets?


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

mesquite


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

Sorry guys let me be a little more specific. What brand of wood pellets do yall use?


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I buy RecTec pellets on Amazon.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have been using B&B brand from H-E-B, happy so far. I just got a bag of Trager from Costco but havenâ€™t used them yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

B&B Post Oak for me.


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

So I picked up a bag of B&B Pecan from Academy today. This will be my cure and first hopper full. Ill keep yall posted. Thx guys


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Iâ€™ve tried b&b, traeger, green mountain, lumberjack, and some off brand from academy. By far, hands down the best is lumberjack. Dicks carries them, but a store up north called rural king has them online for 8.88. Thatâ€™s their everyday price. If you call dicks to order, they will price match and free ups shipping over $50. I usually order 8-10 bags at a time. Mesquite blend, 100% hickory, and 100% pecan is what I love


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Competition Blend from Wal Mart or Lowes for around $14 / 40 lb bag. Combination of wood and very mild


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

I like the lumberjack pellets


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Court said:


> mesquite


X's 2


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

I used the mesquite and hickory Traeger brand bags that came with the cooker, was happy with them. I've since been purchasing the B&B from Academy, have tried the pecan, post oak and the Championship Blend (Three blends); all are good, but my favorite are the pecan and post oak. Great aroma and compliments the meat well, great taste. I will be trying the mesquite from B&B soon.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Lumberjack competition blend is the best Ive found so far,,


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Academy's B&B, Oak for Beef, and Applewood for Pork and Chicken. Their hickory sucks, too much black soot. The Pecan and Mesquite are ok.


----------



## Crack Oar (Sep 15, 2005)

*Texas Made Pellets*

Just bought these at Texas Star Grill. On sale $9.99 a bag. Cooked with them this weekend. So far so good, plenty of smoke and puts a good flavor on the meat.


----------

